# Show off your Dairy Bucks!



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought I would start this thread, since there is one that is up for Boer goats. I would love to see everyone's dairy bucks!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

This is *B Moores Pond Farm Charmer Hawk. He is in rut, so he is not looking the greatest right now.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Duwall Farms Lightening Jack - polled, blue eyes, and wattles.  Using him for the first time this year. 
http://web.adga.org/Crystal/DisplayReport.aspx?r=3&c=173156&i=1411646|PD1619742|M


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nubian Jr. Herdsire Begley's Troubled Acre Shadow *B ....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Merry Oaks Ebony. Alpine, 2 1/2 years.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

DesertNanny AB Yukon Gold


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Valiant and Big Brown


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Son*Sational PTO Dexter, purebred LaMancha


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebony's face...:ROFL:

My registered ND buckling, Knotty Ash Finch  Teaching him to pose during "cough" rutting season isn't a very easy job  He also doesn't like standing still. At. All. Like a kid. Then again Riot (100% NZ Kiko) doesn't help any either! Both are big sucks. Big stinky ones. Well, Finch isn't big - Riot is.Save​


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ all are very nice bucks!!
Here is my new buck TERRA BELLA PAL PATAGONIA, he is a registered Nigerian Dwarf and is such a sweet boy.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

The first two are Ranger (Groh Farms Lone Ranger) He's registered AGS, ADGA, NDGS AND IDGA, naturally polled and blue eyed. He's 3 months old now, hoping he'll be a good sire

The second two pics are Johnny (Big John) He's not registered but has sired some healthy looking kids and came from a well uttered doe lol


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Whiskey my only buck so a future sire when that time comes.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Very handsome!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

all these boys are so handsome


----------



## HopsNLops (Jul 18, 2015)

Our 2016 American Nubian junior herdsire, *B Redwood Hills Atlas Drakon! 

His mother just made the December 2016 Elite list, her sire the infamous +*B SG Kastdemur's Monte Carlo also made the list along with several of this daughters and a son. His sire's littermate is milking 10lbs as a milking yearling. He has been bred to our entire American Nubian herd along with a Saanen for February and march kids. A few select buck reservations are available.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Alex...pure sable buck and L.G. Full blood nubian buck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Dreahook M Valentino, at Ruttfest.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How did I miss this thread??
2016 herdsires-

Cherry Glen Gentry Google.
Son of SGCH Cherry Glen Password Gentry 90 EEV. 
Grandson of SGCH Cherry Glen Radical Gesture 3*M 93 EEEE
2 X Reserve National Champion, 2 X Best udder at Nationals, 2006 National Champion. Sadly, he passed away back in November. I have only one daughter from him and one more bred for 2017 kids.








And Busy-B&D Amanda's CL Adonis. Son of Busy-B&D Amy's Amanda 92EEEE.
No buck has had a bigger impact on my herd! He was my favorite buck, and I doubt I will ever own another like him.
He too passed away this winter, but he will continue to live on in our herd through his many daughters and grand-daughters.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Adonis died?! I'm so sorry!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes
We seem to have a virus going around the herd, and he just wasn't strong enough to fight it.


----------



## Rayne (Jan 22, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> Nubian Jr. Herdsire Begley's Troubled Acre Shadow *B ....


I love TAF Nubians! Lincoln, is a wether (his sire was bred by TAF). When I saw the pic of your herdsire, it reminded me of Lincoln. Lisa Hamm-Begley sure does a fine job.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are my two NDGA registered Nigerian bucks, both are a year old. Bennie and Mac, Mac (white one) is polled. Super sweet, stinky boys!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My herd sire from this year and my herd sire for next year. Sure for next year is polled.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My little 50% ND buckling <3 he is only 2 weeks old in this photo. He will be the start of my ND breeding in Australia!


----------

